# [you] Egyptian swifts frome Egypt



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear friends

this is a collectian of Egyptian pigeons
we cll it Qotqaty or (outaty)

i hope u like it

regards


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

part 2


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very handsome birds! Thank you for sharing them with us! Unfortunately, I was blocked from seeing a larger version of the photos.

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Their beautiful birds!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Wow - outstanding birds*

nice job - they are beautiful!

NAB


----------

